# Brompton bags



## steveindenmark (30 Oct 2018)

I have had my Brompton 9 Streets for about 6 weeks now and have ridden about 400km.

I have realised that if it has Brompton written on it. Then its going to be expensive. I have bought one bag and frame and now Im going to have a go at making one myself. 
.

Has anyone one here had a go?


----------



## oldwheels (30 Oct 2018)

I carry an Ikea Dimpa bag which is light and takes up little room in case of emergency. For car use I had a bit of tarp from Lidl which I made into a bag by laying it out flat with the folded bike on top then folding it over to get the size right. Stapled it together and then hand stitched as well as putting eyelets round the top with cord to pull it in. The main use is really to protect car upholstery. As a sailmaker you should be able to do a much neater job but I think mine looks ok and cost virtually nothing.


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Oct 2018)

It's hard to beat the Dimpa bag.


----------



## sheddy (30 Oct 2018)

cheap laundry bag ? 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extra-La...b17894af8:m:m9IJBx1xxj33ZbvXyX_BEag:rk:9:pf:0


----------



## Poacher (30 Oct 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> I have had my Brompton 9 Streets for about 6 weeks now and have ridden about 400km.
> 
> I have realised that if it has Brompton written on it. Then its going to be expensive. I have bought one bag and frame and now Im going to have a go at making one myself.
> .
> ...


Replies so far seem to assume you want to make a bag your Brompton will fit in (can't beat the Ikea Dimpa for that!), but your mention of a frame suggests to me that you want to make a bag to fit on your Brommie for carrying _stuff _(presumably to fit on the front block). Can you clarify, please?
FWIW the Brompton big pannier (whatever it's called nowadays) suits my needs just fine, and I wouldn't think of trying to make my own, despite having made rucksacks and conventional panniers when I was younger and arguably more foolish.


----------



## Wilder (31 Oct 2018)

I haven't made my own Brompton bag but I did come across a blog post where someone has modified a bag to fit a brompton.

https://jnyyz.wordpress.com/2017/11/21/joining-the-cult-of-brompton/


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Oct 2018)

I have got a Dimpa bag and I think I can improve on that. The dimpa bag is a bit too fragile and slightly short for me.

But I was talking about a roll top bag for the front of the bike. Making it will not be a problem. Its just a bit of a trial and error jigsaw, designing it how I want it. Once the first couple are done it will be easier. But its an interesting distraction.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Oct 2018)

Wilder said:


> I haven't made my own Brompton bag but I did come across a blog post where someone has modified a bag to fit a brompton.
> 
> https://jnyyz.wordpress.com/2017/11/21/joining-the-cult-of-brompton/


Once you have worked out how to make the frame pocket correctly. I think you can modify most bags. Providing you can handle needle and cotton.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> You are in the sail making business aren't you? Surely _you _should be giving _us _advice on fabrication like this?


Sails are relatively flat compared to a bag. But its a good way to use up cloth that would end up in the bin. Bags are hard work. Well they are until Ive cracked it.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Oct 2018)

aCan you see what it is yet


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Oct 2018)




----------



## Kell (31 Oct 2018)

Could be an interesting side line for you.

Though I'd be curious to see what (other than price) you feel is wrong with the various Brompton ones.


----------



## 12boy (31 Oct 2018)

I have made several from other bags including an old handlebar bag and a 40 year old canvas army musette type bag. Since I wasn't smart enough to realize you can buy the frame separately I made my own, laminating 1/8 inch plywood to create something to slip over the bag mount on the frame. Other than their appearance and heaviness they work fine and although they don't lock on like the real thing they have never come off. I built these because the Brompton shopping bag I got with the bike is such an aero drag in a headwind. Sure does hold a lot although it doesn't work well with the S-bars unless loaded up a bit. Nowadays I usually go with a very light nylon mini-pack hung off the tabs on my leather saddles. No wind drag with that and mine is large enough to hold a tool roll, phone, wallet and a medium jacket. If I need something larger I throw on which ever of the front bags is the right size, say for 5-6 library books or the shopper for groceries.
Steve in Denmark is absolutely right in that once you figure one out it is easier and easier to make more. I can only sew by hand so I've been using fabric glue in lieu of stitching and it does not come apart. Plastic bottles can be cut into sheets that work well to stiffen otherwise floppy bags, BTW.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2018)

Sorry about the misunderstanding re the kind of bag. For everyday use I have what is described as a basket from Lidl but is fabric with a light metal frame which I attached to the standard Brompton frame. Smaller than the standard so less wind resistance. Cost about £10 I think.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Nov 2018)

The price is the main bug bear with Brompton bags. But I am doing this as a project, just to see if I can. I have been known to give away stuff I make. Its also a good way to recycle waste cloth.

I agree having a bag on the front is like sailing backwards, I usually just have a Restrap holster on the seatpost.

Anyway prototype 1 has reached the bike. I will now sit and work out in which order I should have made it. It is sewn in white thread to make taking measurements easier and so I can see what goes where.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Nov 2018)

Once you have a Brompton frame you can attach any kind of saddle-bag too..... Carradice Camper Longflap.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Nov 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> The price is the main bug bear with Brompton bags. But I am doing this as a project, just to see if I can. I have been known to give away stuff I make. Its also a good way to recycle waste cloth.
> 
> I agree having a bag on the front is like sailing backwards, I usually just have a Restrap holster on the seatpost.
> 
> ...


Tidy!


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Nov 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Once you have a Brompton frame you can attach any kind of saddle-bag too..... Carradice Camper Longflap.
> 
> View attachment 436550


You can also buy a mounting block which marries up to the luggage block.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Dec 2018)

Here is ths Christmas bag I made from a vinyl table cloth for a bit of fun. It took me about 20 minutes to make and could have been a lot neater. But it works perfectly well and even in a sustained downpuor it stayed dry inside.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Dec 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Here is ths Christmas bag I made from a vinyl table cloth for a bit of fun. It took me about 20 minutes to make and could have been a lot neater. But it works perfectly well and even in a sustained downpuor it stayed dry inside.
> 
> View attachment 444128


That looks really neat and festive :-) 
What's the gizmo on the top tube / handlebar?


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Dec 2018)

It holds my Wahoo gps.


----------



## Dancetiludrop (30 Dec 2018)

Wow they are really neat - great job! 
I already have a Brompton Shoulder bag but it barely fits anything in (style over substance!) so have been looking at other bags having just realised that I could remove the frame but hadn't considered making my own...thank you for the pictures they help.


----------

